# I.D. these cowards



## mrmikk (Sep 11, 2008)

If anyone knows of or can supply any information in relation to this gutless and cowarldy act, please contact the Police immediately.

The article says it all.

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=629747


----------



## Retic (Sep 11, 2008)

Absolutely sickening.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Sep 11, 2008)

That is disgustingt:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:

it's like the 6/7 endangered blue igwanas.

that person is a coward.

and it was a very young one as well.
i've seen adult males that I doubt were fully grown that were huge.
and even if it was young it woukld be hard to knock one out in a fight even if you didn't fight fairly.


----------



## andyscott (Sep 11, 2008)

If he dose it again, I hope the next roo leans back on its tail and slices him open with a kick of its own.
Removing something from the blokes groin, with those big claws on its feet.


----------



## Sel (Sep 11, 2008)

Poor Poor baby =(
Someone needs to give him a flogging and see how he likes it!


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 11, 2008)

I would love to get hold of these two little turds. One thing i wont tolerate is cruelty to animals, it makes my blood boil!! 

If i was there to witness them beating that kangaroo, i would end both of them were they stood!!!!:x:x:evil::evil:


----------



## Rocky (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow, what a douchebag. He will get whats coming to him one day.


----------



## bubbaloush (Sep 11, 2008)

what a coward totally unaustralian hope a brown gets him


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Sep 11, 2008)

haha i would love to see im kickbox against us.....


----------



## Hooglabah (Sep 11, 2008)

yeah i hope a brown gets that kid to right on the leg and hes atleast 3 hrs from the nearst hospital but then they save him but have to take his leg off. maybe it would bite him on both legs and an arm so he cant even use a wheel chair and then his other arm gets mangled in some accident and then everybody would know what he did and theyd be all like "Ohhh there goes stumpy (or torso boy) the douche that thinks its funny to beat up young injured roos! Looks like nature got its own back HA HA." ......yeah lets make that happen.


----------



## KaaTom (Sep 11, 2008)

Karma will get them.... I would be totally apalled if they were my kids, I hope their parents find out and dob them in so justice can be served


----------



## pythoness (Sep 11, 2008)

OMG what's wrong with these people, i end up with so many rescues due to stupid people like this, what is happening to the world????? it's all so depressing.


----------



## nonamesleft (Sep 11, 2008)

Skid Mark on society's underpants!


----------



## dragon lady (Sep 11, 2008)

as long as the person in question get th appropriate legal judgement ....ill be happy


----------



## mebebrian (Sep 11, 2008)

Castrate the cowardly turds, scum like that dont deserve to breath let alone breed


----------



## nuthn2do (Sep 11, 2008)

If anyone knows who these people are and don't dob them in they are just as bad. Next progression with these d-heads will be some poor bugger walking home from the shop.


----------



## kandi (Sep 11, 2008)

sick [email protected][email protected]


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 11, 2008)

I wish I never read that....

I would LOVE to find that little twat and beat the crap out of him, then his mates filming it.
Makes me sick

Obviously makes himself feel big and strong, next itll be a defensless kid.


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 11, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> as long as the person in question get th appropriate legal judgement ....ill be happy


 
I wont, needs to be ILLEGAL punishment for them, even then I wont be happy, as that poor kangaroo still suffered horribly......


----------



## Fiona74 (Sep 11, 2008)

I feel sorry for these poor pathetic people, how sad having such a low opinion of yourself that you have to pick on a defensless animal to make yourself feel superior. Oooh, tough.
The problem with these sort of people is they don't care! We go on about how they are losers etc but _they just don't care._ They don't feel guilty about doing it otherwise they wouldn't have done it in the first place. 
Not only did they _do_ it they FILMED it with every intention of posting it somewhere for everyone to see. They love the fact that people are going to get shirty with them, they want the attention.
They are no hopers and they are too stupid to realise it.


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 11, 2008)

.............and yet another good reason to bring back PUBLIC flogging............those little 'scrotes' wouldn't be so brave then!


----------



## ogg666 (Sep 11, 2008)

DISGUSTING :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Khagan (Sep 11, 2008)

Reckon they should be put in the ring with some professional kick boxers or muay thai fighters and see how good they think they are then! :evil:


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Sep 11, 2008)

dino the horse said:


> I feel sorry for these poor pathetic people, how sad having such a low opinion of yourself that you have to pick on a defensless animal to make yourself feel superior. Oooh, tough.
> The problem with these sort of people is they don't care! We go on about how they are losers etc but _they just don't care._ They don't feel guilty about doing it otherwise they wouldn't have done it in the first place.
> Not only did they _do_ it they FILMED it with every intention of posting it somewhere for everyone to see. They love the fact that people are going to get shirty with them, they want the attention.
> They are no hopers and they are too stupid to realise it.




Your right on the money there Dino. These two parasites will be loving the attention and the mania they have created. If not caught will most likely do it again, and again, and again. They need to be found and severely punished and made an example of. But with our current police and legal system they will either not be found and charged or some soft touch judge will let them off.

Personally I'd like the same thing done to them without the means to receive medical treatment.


----------



## Bendarwin (Sep 11, 2008)

Saw the video when it first hit "The Website" (can't name it because I got an infraction last time). I sat puzzled at first, I have seen Roos beat the stuffing out of pig dogs and seen the result of a roo ripping shreads off a guys face, but this roo looked sick or injured. Roos are nasty bits of work when angry, but bashing animals is never going to sit well with me................ these guys are next on my list after the Dog fight runners, Koala bashers and Magpie killers.....................


----------



## first_time_owner (Sep 11, 2008)

Hooglabah, LOLOLOLOL
who could do that to a roo? ***


----------



## BlindSnake (Sep 11, 2008)

I feel sick after reading that. Going to be thinking about that for hours now.


----------



## gregsydney (Sep 11, 2008)

anyone have a large olive needing a feed? i can see two meals


----------



## cooper123 (Sep 11, 2008)

when i was 7 i can remember seeing 2 older kids drop lawn bowling balls on a ekidna ( spelling? the spicky thing) and not knowing what to do so i went over and told them to stop. wow that was a mistake ended up running away from them well getting the balls thrown at me. atleast they left the "spicky thing" alown after. yes i went back to get it to run into the bush.

man i hate ppl like that all i think about is "people i see when i dont have a gun with me".


----------



## daniel1234 (Sep 11, 2008)

Bendarwin said:


> Saw the video when it first hit "The Website" (can't name it because I got an infraction last time). I sat puzzled at first, I have seen Roos beat the stuffing out of pig dogs and seen the result of a roo ripping shreads off a guys face, but this roo looked sick or injured. Roos are nasty bits of work when angry, but bashing animals is never going to sit well with me................ these guys are next on my list after the Dog fight runners, Koala bashers and Magpie killers.....................


 
Yeh it's like any kind of animal vs animal fight just for "sport."
Thats the reason we dont feed our snakes live food isn't it.
Lets face it, many of us on this site have strong feelings against ferral animals, but how many would agree that a solution was to get two of them in a cage to fight to the death. Or take a live one and see how many times we can kick it before it dies. A new national redneck sport maybe.

Its bad all over. Hope they find them. Na hope some one else does:evil:

Not suprised about what happened to you cooper. These are people who act before they think, if they think at all.


----------



## Jewly (Sep 11, 2008)

Even if they do catch the idiots responsible for this, nothing will happen to them cause the laws are too soft, especially when it comes to juveniles. If they came down hard on them the first time they did something wrong, then maybe more would think twice before continuing to commit crimes. 

I just hope that someone takes the law into their own hands and beats the absolute stuffing out of those brainless idiots who did this to that poor kangaroo.


----------



## thepythonpit (Sep 11, 2008)

thay showed it on the news tonight , and in the footage the website thay got it of was in the bottom righthand corner and it linked me to a fullhardcore porn site lol,, so i reported it to mediawatch keep an eye out next week ABC .lol


----------



## alex_c (Sep 11, 2008)

the tables may turn on this moron next time he tries pulling this crap and the roo may very very well inflict severe harm upon him.


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 12, 2008)

totally sickening, what absolute **** heads !


----------



## daniel1234 (Sep 12, 2008)

alex_c said:


> the tables may turn on this moron next time he tries pulling this crap and the roo may very very well inflict severe harm upon him.


 
Very good point. Lets hope they do try it again on a male Roo propositioning a female


----------



## Reptile City (Sep 12, 2008)

I would love to give the guy a wooping.............geeezs that make me mad!

Hope they catch him!


----------



## boxhead (Sep 12, 2008)

IF they get caught . their parents will be on TV saying what good Little boys they are. And how shocked they are that their kid could do this .Because they were brought up right .--not .
gutless lowlife scum .


----------



## CassM (Sep 12, 2008)

I really hope these sick SOBs get caught. No human should ever have to endure such treatment, let alone an injured animal. 

It truly makes me sick.


----------



## Vixen (Sep 12, 2008)

serpenttongue said:


> I would love to get hold of these two little turds. One thing i wont tolerate is cruelty to animals, it makes my blood boil!!
> 
> If i was there to witness them beating that kangaroo, i would end both of them were they stood!!!!:x:x:evil::evil:


 
Here here, me too..


----------



## daniel1234 (Sep 12, 2008)

boxhead said:


> IF they get caught . their parents will be on TV saying what good Little boys they are. And how shocked they are that their kid could do this .Because they were brought up right .--not .
> gutless lowlife scum .


 
Which is why it's proberbly better they try it again on a male roo, as they still work on animal instinct not human rational.


----------



## gold&black... (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank god, all of us were such lil angels when we were kids........ We really need to find these kids and kill them........


----------



## Khagan (Sep 12, 2008)

gold&black... said:


> Thank god, all of us were such lil angels when we were kids........ We really need to find these kids and kill them........



Dunno bout you.. But i never and wouldn't go punching/kicking/kneeing whatever animals untill they were unconscious let alone hitting them once .


----------



## Colin (Sep 12, 2008)

Gutless little creep :evil: I just hope they find this little wimp and put him in maximum prison... 
then we'll soon see how tough he is when he's on his knees crying like a girl...


----------



## bundybear (Sep 12, 2008)

Colin said:


> Gutless little creep :evil: I just hope they find this little wimp and put him in maximum prison...
> then we'll soon see how tough he is when he's on his knees crying like a girl...


 
........with his cell mate "bubba" that also go's by the nickname "HORSE"!!


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 12, 2008)

> I just hope that someone takes the law into their own hands and beats the absolute stuffing out of those brainless idiots who did this to that poor kangaroo.


 
And yet, the people being the stuffing out of the kids would get into _so_ much more trouble than the kids for beating the kangaroo!




> Gutless little creep :evil: I just hope they find this little wimp and put him in maximum prison...
> then we'll soon see how tough he is when he's on his knees crying like a girl...


 


> ........with his cell mate "bubba" that also go's by the nickname "HORSE"!!


 
LOL. _Those_ just made my day!


----------



## euphorion (Sep 12, 2008)

Words cannot express my anger. What i wouldn't give to know who those little boys are.

But the sad thing is that there are, in reality, many many people in our society who just don't care in the way we (on this forum) do. Even my father has willingly tried to take a spade to an unsuspecting srub turkey recently (with full intention of killing it so it wouldn't mess up his garden), only reason he didn't get it was me pegging a stick at it to frighten it off. Boy did we have a colourful arguement after that. 

Then there were those students at my high school (several years ago now) that found a lapwing (plover) nest near the school oval, and proceeded to destroy the nest and throw the eggs at a brick wall. No consequences... 

And just last week i went to the Australia Zoo display in Queenstreet Mall in Brisbane to see the reptile set-ups, they had a gorgeous 10 year old Olive being carted around for pats by everyone. And while i was talking to the handler some twit came up and stuck his tongue out at the snake, right in the snakes face, before smacking its face away im mock disgust and marching off again. Excuse me but WHAT!?! Where is the respect for these animals? Where is the care given to other creatures? What did we do wrong? 

Sometimes i feel as though the animals we share our planet with are seen solely as sources of food and entertainment for the idiots. You know that wonderful saying "the only good snake is a dead snake"? Too often i have people reciting that to me as if it's a JOKE. As in, they feel good about themselves referring to their killing of protected native animals, and i should somehow find that amusing?

*insert rant here*

Ditto the comment on 'skidmarks on society's pants'.


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 12, 2008)

You got it in one, shooshoo. Most (not even some), _just don't care_.


----------



## Fiona74 (Sep 12, 2008)

You're so right shooshoo.
And how sick are we all of hearing 'the only good snake is a dead snake' OMG I am over it.


----------



## jasontini (Sep 12, 2008)

..Agreed with shooshoo..some people find animals just a total joke..
i dont blame the animal for being nasty with humans..
(so much for being educated...)


----------



## Bryce (Sep 12, 2008)

What a coward, why does he not get in the ring and see what would happen if someone actually hit back, I hate chumps like that.


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 12, 2008)

Bryce said:


> What a coward, why does he not get in the ring and see what would happen if someone actually hit back, I hate chumps like that.


 
I am only too happy to take that job on, so if anyone on here knows who this gutless coward is, let him know that when he gets out of jail let's get in the ring and see how well he can box!


----------



## SlothHead (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah i was going to rant but...... 
Hopefully these young gentlemen will be found and made example of with the full use and power of the legal system. 

Loud audible HUFF


----------



## aliveandkicking (Sep 12, 2008)

SlothHead said:


> yeah i was going to rant but......
> Hopefully these young gentlemen will be found and made example of with the full use and power of the legal system.
> 
> Loud audible HUFF


 

If they are found the legal system will do bugger all, maybe a fine and a behaviour order...maybe.

Cases like this I see nothing wrong with a little 'ultra violence', these kids will laugh off a fine (parents will probably pay it) and behaviour bonds are a bit of a joke really, they wouldn't laugh off a sound kicking though.


----------



## SlothHead (Sep 12, 2008)

Actually the sad thing about this and it has probably been mentioned but i havent read every post, is that people used to put gloves on themselves and the roo and box in front of people. I have seen old footage of it around somewhere.
Obviously it was, or didnt appear to go to this level, but certainly shows the roots.


----------



## Gecko :) (Sep 12, 2008)

I also can not explain how angry & upset this crap makes me!,. 
I dont know what the hell is wrong with some people out there?!

Very sad!


----------



## Colin (Sep 17, 2008)

Has anyone heard if these idiots have been identified and arrested yet?


----------



## LullabyLizard (Sep 17, 2008)

Some people are just sick.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 17, 2008)

> *insert rant here*


5 minutes alone with him..Thats all i ask.


----------



## melgalea (Sep 17, 2008)

Karma is going to be a biatch
what a bunch of delinquents. 
makes me wonder what sort of people are raising kids these days.


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Sep 17, 2008)

so true zoocam. You need a license to own herps and to drive a vehicle but any idiot can have a child?!?!


----------



## nonamesleft (Sep 18, 2008)

I totally agree with a male "big red " sliceing him open!!! but the worste thing about that is! it will be the Kangaroo that gets kulled!!


----------



## Ishah (Sep 18, 2008)

Thats absolutely discusting! What a horrid bunch of kids! Makes you wonder what kind of parenting and schooling they've had!:evil:


----------

